# tri tren 150 med - tech



## dave fitz (Aug 19, 2012)

hi guys just a quick question im starting a 12 week cycle as follows

week 1-6 50mg body research dbol ed

week 1- 12 800mg med tech test 400

week 1- 12 med tech tri tren 150 eod

got nolva on hand for gyno and clomid for pct.

just not sure wether the dosage of tri tren is right any replies appreciated cheers.

age 32

height 5ft 9"

weight 210 lb

done 2 other cycles previous


----------

